# Cardboard nc box



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

Many people do this very thing. It's very time consuming to swap from your wooden boxes to the customer's boxes, not to mention that the customer looses bees when done that way. It's easier to start your NUC's in cardboard boxes and then sell box and all at once. They can be closed the night prior to early pickup, or you can vent the tops with screen and duct tape for later pickups.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

"Looking for a cheaper way to do this instead of wood nuc box's."

Place coroplast political signs on top with at least 2 inches of overhang on each side to protect the cardboard hives from frequent spring rains and to provide a little more insulation on top. A brick will help keep the wind from blowing it off.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

I make around 600 nucs a year in cardboard boxes a month before sale. I use cells and the queens mate out of the cardboard box. No Issues at all and have no reason to switch to wood. Strapping them is a bit tricky without bending a few boxes.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

I think the issue is more to do with insulation value, and the temperatures when you want to be doing this. If temperature will not be an issue, you can easily substitute your boxes for the cardboard ones. However if you are trying to do it early, and get an abnormally cold night, the bees better have plenty of fuel to burn to make heat.


Aaron


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

Here in So,Car. I cut the vent holes out and hot glue window screen for more ventilation or they may overheat.


----------



## Jayoung21 (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

Have you checked into the coroplast nuc boxes? They aren't quite as cheap as cardboard but they will long outlast them. They are also cheap enough to just let them go to the customer. I've got them before when buying nucs a few years ago.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

Jason, where do you the coroplast nuc box, I tried google that and get some foreign site called alibaba ?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

For Coroplast nuc box try Jester Bees. WWW.JESTERBEE.COM. Highly Recommended.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Cardbiard nc box*

For smaller quantities (less than 50 boxes), both Dadant and Betterbee sell Jester nuc boxes.

http://www.betterbee.com/nuc-boxes/nb2-jester-ez-nuc-box.asp


----------

